# To Clip or Not to Clip?



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I was just curious what everyones opinion on body clipping was and how many people do it. I body clipped my horse last summer because it was like July and he wasn't even close to being done shedding (my fault tho, he was at a barn under lights during the winter and started shedding out, then I brought him home in Janurary and he grew his coat back. I think his body got confused). So I can't decide if i want to do it again this year. I'm very impatient when it comes to shedding. 

I do show but all the shows I go to are mostly Shaggy shows until summer so I don't have to. He does wear a blanket. I work regularly so He can get pretty hot when it starts to warm out. I hate brushing a furry sweaty horse.

What I didn't like about the body clipping was that he is a dun, and his Dun factor wasn't as noticable. I do like the really short cut tho. It is so nice and neat. 

Does anyone have any tips on getting them to shead out faster?

If I were to clip when would be a good time? I live in Michigan and most horse don't shed out until like mid June and the weather is iffy.

I don't know whats your thoughts, helpful tips ect.?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont body clip but will start blanketing the middle of march. Everyday I take a shedding brush to the horse and by May almost all the winter hair is gone. You have to blanket according to the weather and keep them warmer then they would be without the blanket. The sweaty furry horse is just a part of raising horses...jmo though


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

I wouldn't body shave him if you're going for the dunn factor. It also distorts the natural color some. If you can put lights on him to simulate longer day light hours, it really helps shedding out. My horses are usually completely shed out by may.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I would wait and see how he sheds out this spring. If he is still really hairy before one of your regular shows I might consider clipping him. Showglo is a great coat supplement and that may help too.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

i plan to body clip in march, he's never had it done before but he's very hardy and the people at eh barn are pretty diligent about the blankets, they're checked a few times a day. So my horse will def be clipped in march when weather is nicer. I've never done it before either but im determined to do it. Any tips would be great lol

plus i know he's a pretty slow shedder and he doesnt shed evenly
however that was when he was unhealthy so im not sure...


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

equineangel91 said:


> i plan to body clip in march, he's never had it done before but he's very hardy and the people at eh barn are pretty diligent about the blankets, they're checked a few times a day. So my horse will def be clipped in march when weather is nicer. I've never done it before either but im determined to do it. Any tips would be great lol
> 
> plus i know he's a pretty slow shedder and he doesnt shed evenly
> however that was when he was unhealthy so im not sure...


 
Its really easy. It takes a while especially if you have small clippers. All you do is go against the hair, everywhere. Feel them often to make sure they are not too hot. You can buy some of that cooling spray that helps a lil bit but its alcohol based so it will dry them out as well, so oil frequently too. Oh and be prepared to have those clippers with you for a couple days because your garenteed to have missed some spots haha! Oh I used a #10 blade. That will leave the longest.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

toosleepy said:


> I wouldn't body shave him if you're going for the dunn factor. It also distorts the natural color some. If you can put lights on him to simulate longer day light hours, it really helps shedding out. My horses are usually completely shed out by may.


 
I know thats what I wish I could do but I have no way to put him under lights. No electric  I wish I could afford to board him right now. I'm sick of this weather. Its really takin away from my riding time too. I guess I'll wait. and hopefully he will shed out early.


----------



## Horsezrule4884 (Feb 21, 2009)

i clipped my horse poppy and she looked great but she is a chesnut so u have to be able wat u do with them or they turn orange!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I usually don't clip, but a clipped horse does look neat & pretty. I do blanket during the winter, esp. on those cold nights.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I don't clip my horse either since I like the natural look. My horse usually sheds pretty early anyway. But I would do as others have suggested, try blanketing him to see if that helps. And tons of brushing! A shedding blade works wonders:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417IfJl-mjL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

^ Something like this.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i kind of have a similar question about clipping.

If I started to bring my horses into a more intense workout, do I have to do a full clip, even though the weather is warming up, or could I do a trace clip (so they cool out faster) but I let the rest of them shed naturally? Or is that unheard of?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well what is it you are currently doing with your horse? are you showing? how often and how hard do you ride? what is the weather like where you are? where is your horse kept?

I just clipped Cobalt for training purposes but generally speaking I only clip during the winter so it's a quicker cool down. The only down fall with that is that he has to be kept blanketed as well as have a hood on which is a pain in the butt. Keep in mind to you will have to deal with the pain of getting blankets fixed if you horse is kept out with other horses which gets expensive. 

Some stuff to keep in mind.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

If your going to clip I would do it soon. I live in Maryland and we body clip around now, I'm not quite sure on how different the climate is. When it starts getting warmer the horses summer coat has already started coming in before the horse has completly shed out. If you body clip when it is warm it may make the horses coat really dull. I would say do it before it gets warm and blanket the horse until you are ready to show. If it doesnt really matter if your horse is hairy I wouldn't body clip. Its too big of a job to do if it doesnt matter for show purposes. The horses coat will most likely look better if he sheds out naturally.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think I'll let him shed out all on his own. He doesn't have a thick winter coat anyways, but was just curious.


----------

